# Gehäuse und NZXT Kraken X52 V2



## BluPxl (5. Oktober 2017)

*Gehäuse und NZXT Kraken X52 V2*

Passt die NZXT Kraken X52 V2 in das Fractal Design Define C TG ?
Ich würde gerne das ganze oben einbauen, würde das gehen ?


----------



## BluPxl (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse und NZXT Kraken X52 V2*

Hat sich erledigt danke !

#close


----------

